# garden interlocking bricks ,paving and coloured gravel where can i buy from?



## windsofchange (Jul 27, 2012)

We have moved to a Villa, and have to do the garden ourselves, where are the best and cheapest places to buy paving stones, coloured gravel/pebels,artifical grass and interlocking paving bricks,etc.
I can do the work myself but need to be able to buy from a place that will deliver also, please can anyone help. Thank you


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I've seen garden paving stones at Dragon Mart (there is a whole section with construction materials), most shops will deliver too. No idea about the gravel but there are several plant nurseries near Al Aweer/Academic City that may have it? They have tons of stuff for gardens and their plants are great and CHEAP (unlike that garden place at SZR).


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

dizzyizzy is right, the Desert Garden Centre is expensive. As well as the places she mentioned, also try the little plant nurseries by many mosques. Even if they don't have what they want, they will be able to get it delivered and usually at good prices.


----------



## Nadeem.saleh85 (Mar 28, 2013)

You can ask landscaping companies. I work at the villa and I see them roaming around asking for their service.


----------



## InfiniteFreedom (Nov 18, 2014)

windsofchange said:


> We have moved to a Villa, and have to do the garden ourselves, where are the best and cheapest places to buy paving stones, coloured gravel/pebels,artifical grass and interlocking paving bricks,etc.
> I can do the work myself but need to be able to buy from a place that will deliver also, please can anyone help. Thank you


To: Windsofchange, I see you are a Scorpion fan  Just wanted to know if you managed to get a good source for the bricks? I'm thikin' the same thing a year later and came across this question of yours. Hope you will reply.

Thanks


----------



## RPG (Jul 16, 2008)

Im in the same situation, did you manage to source artificial grass, paving, gravel etc?


----------

